# Sugar: The family that gave it up



## LeeLee (May 27, 2013)

This was featured on the Food Programme this week.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/0/22654740


----------



## HelenM (May 29, 2013)

With a T1 daughter, I hope they , or anyone else with diabetes don't make use of the first of the  'sugar free' recipes that the Beeb have supplied.
The first one is by David Gillespie (one of those that blames everything on fructose) so it replaces sugar with  dextrose.


----------



## Austin Mini (May 29, 2013)

Its always a good idea to have a bag of granulated sugar to hand. Its got me out of a few sticky situations over the years.


----------

